# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Lifeloggers >  Sleepman, sleep enhancer, Avantechs Inc., Boulder, Colorado, USA

## Airicist

twitter.com/sleepmanwatch

Founder - Alex Praskovsky

"Sleepman: sleep enhancer, energy booster & doze-off alert!" on Kickstarter

----------


## Airicist

Sleepman: sleep enhancer and energy booster device for better productivity and health

Published on Jan 16, 2018




> A good sleep means a good energy, productivity, and overall health. Sleepman is a device specially designed to enhance your sleep.

----------

